# Good place to sell a rifle?



## DirtyPlunger (Jul 25, 2017)

Where is my best bet to sell a rifle? I've used gunbroker in the past, I've used gun shops before, and word of mouth, but not sure what my best option is these days. I know shops take at least 30% of the value off the gun right away for resale margin, and gunbroker has its fees too. 

Made sure not to give any details in this thread, not looking to sell here or break any rules. just advice.

Thanks


----------



## thelastlemming (Sep 11, 2009)

Try Armslist and Michigan Gun Owners.


----------



## DecoySlayer (Mar 12, 2016)

I still have spots available at the Trading Post at the Pointe Mouillee Waterfowl Festival and 70th Michigan Duck Hunter's Tournament!

(HEY! If Riva can plug his booze in here I can plug my Trading Post! LOL! )

The cost is $30 for one day, $50 for both. The dates are Sept. 16th and 17th. Bring your rifle and all your other used sporting goods.


----------



## DirtyPlunger (Jul 25, 2017)

thelastlemming said:


> Try Armslist and Michigan Gun Owners.


thanks, Posted it up on michigan gun owners.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

DirtyPlunger said:


> thanks, Posted it up on michigan gun owners.


I have sold a few on MGO but have never purchased because everyone wants top dollar and more for used firearms on that site.


----------



## Ken (Dec 6, 2000)

Guns move well on Michigan gun owners though. If it is more than just a common gun available anywhere, list it on Gunbroker, and let the bids run. Gunbroker's fees are not anywhere close to even what a store charges on commission (if you can even find one to sell it that way). Any gun shop will make you an offer for it, but expect to get shorted.


----------



## Quack Addict (Aug 10, 2006)

skipper34 said:


> I have sold a few on MGO but have never purchased because everyone wants top dollar and more for used firearms on that site.


Part of that equation is most buyers will low-ball or offer low value trades (even if you say no trades in your ad). So sellers have to pad their price to be able to negotiate down. If you start out at your bottom dollar, nobody is going to offer you more for the item.

The problem I have with that site is nobody seems to read the ad contents. 90% of the questions I get are covered in the body of the ad itself.


----------



## skipper34 (Oct 13, 2005)

Quack Addict said:


> Part of that equation is most buyers will low-ball or offer low value trades (even if you say no trades in your ad). So sellers have to pad their price to be able to negotiate down. If you start out at your bottom dollar, nobody is going to offer you more for the item.
> 
> The problem I have with that site is nobody seems to read the ad contents. 90% of the questions I get are covered in the body of the ad itself.


Now that you mention that thought, I completely agree. I have sold many guns on MGO, but my asking price was always a low ball figure to begin with. If I want to move a firearm fast, I always ask less than any place else.


----------



## Pinefarm2015 (Nov 29, 2015)

If you want to move a gun fast, Cabela's will give you .70 on the dollar, assuming you are educated on what you have and what it's worth. 

Most small gun shops that don't move many guns will really screw you and maybe offer .30 on the dollar.


----------

